

Chienese version of batman origin - digamber_kamat
http://boingboing.net/2011/08/22/a-chinese-version-of-batmans-origins.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+boingboing%2FiBag+%28Boing+Boing%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
gwern
What Jim Carrey put on the Batman mask, he becomes... Spiderman! Scourge of
criminal activates and criminals everywhere!

